# ASSSA Healthcare



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

has anyone had any dealings with ASSSA healthcare plan? I used expatriate healthcare but they are UK based, cant comment on them as i never claimed but i know they work on a 'pay now claim later' scheme and being in the UK i wanted to go for something spanish

my insurance broker recommended asssa and their top level of cover (master i think its called) seems comprehensive. they issue vouchers so if you are ill you just go to dr and hand a voucher.

question is, anyone used them? heard anything about them? claimed? any problems?

appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> has anyone had any dealings with ASSSA healthcare plan? I used expatriate healthcare but they are UK based, cant comment on them as i never claimed but i know they work on a 'pay now claim later' scheme and being in the UK i wanted to go for something spanish
> 
> my insurance broker recommended asssa and their top level of cover (master i think its called) seems comprehensive. they issue vouchers so if you are ill you just go to dr and hand a voucher.
> 
> ...


I compared them all when we took private health. I ended up with Sanitas because they were the best deal and of course are backed up by BUPA


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah i was keen on them, the only draw back for me is that there are two hospitals where i live, one old and one very very modern and new and they don;t use the one i wanted, hence why i looked at alternatives. generally they seem comprehensive though, i was with bupa for years in the UK.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> yeah i was keen on them, the only draw back for me is that there are two hospitals where i live, one old and one very very modern and new and they don;t use the one i wanted, hence why i looked at alternatives. generally they seem comprehensive though, i was with bupa for years in the UK.


Which area are you in Steve? They have a huge booklet of hospitals and clinics available in Spain


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Which area are you in Steve? They have a huge booklet of hospitals and clinics available in Spain




Hi do you have a link to that or can you tell me what is in my area ta  

I am covered for life or re marriage I think by my late husbands work scheme. Might be good to have a look at what is available out there NOT that I am thinking of getting married. The only men in my life right now are my 2 sons and 4grandsons and 2 grand daughters


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ValL said:


> Hi do you have a link to that or can you tell me what is in my area ta
> 
> I am covered for life or re marriage I think by my late husbands work scheme. Might be good to have a look at what is available out there NOT that I am thinking of getting married. The only men in my life right now are my 2 sons and 4grandsons and 2 grand daughters


Theres no link Val as its in a book thats issued when you join the scheme. However it is aimed at Doctors and hospitals that fall within the Sanitas scheme. Do you want me to look? (They vary depending on the nature of the illness


----------

